# LF Air pod battery back up pump



## canada koi online (Aug 2, 2010)

Couldn't find on search. I was wondering if there is anywhere in the GTA that carries the Penn Plax Air Pod battery back up pump.

I can get them on ebay but usually costs over $50-60.

Prefer this one since it's supposed to last 150 hours. However, if you guys know of any other brands, let me know as well.


----------



## canada koi online (Aug 2, 2010)

Found some at Big Al's for $66.99 plus tax, which is more than on ebay. Anyone else seen these around?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

canada koi online said:


> Found some at Big Al's for $66.99 plus tax, which is more than on ebay. Anyone else seen these around?


I think I've seen them in Lucky's Aquarium for $70 (tax included)


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

canada koi online said:


> Couldn't find on search. I was wondering if there is anywhere in the GTA that carries the Penn Plax Air Pod battery back up pump.
> 
> I can get them on ebay but usually costs over $50-60.
> 
> Prefer this one since it's supposed to last 150 hours. However, if you guys know of any other brands, let me know as well.


150hr MTBF??

If so I would run that unit for 7 days 24/7 and see if it lasts. My PennPlex B11 stopped working after my longest contuious running of it for about 3-4 days straight while changing the D cell AA adaptors every day.


----------

